# Queste parole non sono le mie



## dianoche

Devo tradurre la seguente frase (a seguito di una citazione):
"Queste parole non sono le mie ma le ho volute condividere perchè le trovo meravigliose". 
Il mio tentativo:
"Ces mots ne sont pas les miens mais j'ai voulu les partager parce que je les trouve marveilleuses".

Grazie!


----------



## Prima Facie

Ce ne sont pas mes mots (pq pas "paroles"?), mais....

ceci me semble correct.


----------



## dianoche

Ok, grazie. Aspetto anche il parere di un nativo.


----------



## Prima Facie

tu fais bien


----------



## despina

d'accord avec prima facie:

ce ne sont pas mes mots, mais...
OU BIEN:
ces mots ne sont pas de moi, mais j'ai voulu les partager parce que je les trouve mERVEILLEUX.


----------



## dianoche

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Corsicum

Un complément :
Les deux sont correctes, il me semble que l’ont peut utiliser indifféremment _mot_ ou _parole, _dans un contexte italophone _mot_ serait peut être plus approprié :
_Ces *mots* ne sont pas les miens mais j'ai voulu les partager parce que je les trouve merveilleu*x*_
_Ce ne sont pas mes *paroles* mais j'ai voulu les partager parce que je les trouve merveilleu*ses*._

Des variantes du langage courrant :
_Ces mots ne sont pas de moi mais j'ai voulu qu’on les partage tant je les trouve merveilleux_
Plus recherché et peut être aussi plus convivial :
_Ces paroles ne sont pas de mon cru mais j'ai voulu qu’on les partage car je les trouve merveilleuses_


----------



## dianoche

Grazie per l'utile puntualizzazione!


----------

